# New Years Food and Knives



## JBroida (Dec 29, 2013)

So what are you doing for New Years food-wise? Anything fun? We are cooking traditional Osechi Ryori for Kenzo's first New Years.







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osechi

Consequently, we will be using some gesshin hide knives, gesshin ginga, and gesshin heiji here at home over the holidays (maybe my gesshin kagekiyo if i have time to pick it up from the store and bring it home). What are you using?


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 29, 2013)

Letting my Uncle do all the cooking this year.
Happy New Years to you and Sarah and a very Happy First New Years to Kenzo!


----------



## daveb (Dec 29, 2013)

My interest in Japanese Knives has led to more of an interest in Japanese food. I'll be attending Osechi Ryori with a local Japanese food group. 

I would like to take an appropriate shrimp dish. Any suggestions welcome. A Ginga Gyuto and Gesshin Heiiji Petty will be among knives of choice.

Dave


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm doing a pretty kick ass 4 course menu with duck confit, house made ravioli, pork belly, short ribs...and a whole bunch of other stuff. I'll be using my Mario gyuto, yoshikane suji, maybe my zkramer just for fun


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife and i, we'll spend New Year's Eve together with friends. We've invited 2 couples, one of them will bring either some sort of creamy carrot soup (w. coconut milk and ginger) or beetroot soup (with horseradish). I have a very fine leg of lamb from my parents in law which I will either roast in the oven or braise with wine and vegetables. I'll serve fresh vegetables and potatoe puree with the meat, and I hope i will end up making the hell of a dark sauce for the meat. And finally, we'll have the ultimate chocolate sin for dessert: moelleux au chocolat with blood orange and saffron sorbet... :knife:

I'll be using either a 240 Kitaeji Shig or my 240 DT ITK AEB-L for the vegetable preparation, a WMF Spitzenklasse boning knife, and a Misono Dragon for slicing the meat... :spiteful:


----------



## XooMG (Dec 30, 2013)

Have been considering instant noodles...maybe pizza. Can use my Ealy parer for packages.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 30, 2013)

We are doing a 7 course degustation including sea urchin, tuna, lobster some dry aged strip loin and some local peaches. 300mm Rader suji to carve up the strip, and Don Nguyen line knife.

That looks like quite the spread Jon! Delicious

Happy New Year


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 30, 2013)

XooMG said:


> Have been considering instant noodles...maybe pizza. Can use my Ealy parer for packages.


:lol2: You could also use your Ealy parer to open a can of bean soup! :razz: Maybe you can upload a video on youT***?! :spin chair:


----------



## FoodLover (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm doing a basic stir fry with soba noodles. All prep done with my new Christmas gift from my wonderful wife....Gesshin Uraku 240mm. And I love it,thanks Jon


----------



## cclin (Dec 30, 2013)

traditional Chinese hot pot, I'll be using WillC's pass-around small Nakiri for all the works!


----------



## echerub (Dec 30, 2013)

Doin' a bit a hodge-podge family meal all the main items sourced from one of my fave northern italian cookbooks - will include a lamb stew, oven-roast chicken, pan-roast chicken, pan-roast rabbit (a first attempt for me!), pepperonata and broccoli sauteed w sardines & garlic.

Started doing some veggie prep last night with a chuka. Will probably finish off today with a gyuto. Haven't decided which yet  No single bevels comin' out for tonight's meal unfortunately.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 31, 2013)

Prepared by my mother-in-law Noriko using only a beat to death Kiya stainless santoku... :zippedshut: 
Approved by Taz, our kitchen manager!


----------



## XooMG (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm making dumplings in hot & sour soup for me and my partner this afternoon, and this evening we'll be having mushroom and capsicum pizza. Nothing fancy like what folks here are doing, but I'm no cook.

Takeda nakiri and Itinomon gyuto were used...my nakiri loves harder veggies but has some trouble with king oyster mushrooms...I suspect my sharpening is at fault there.


----------



## Hbeernink (Jan 1, 2014)

ecchef said:


> View attachment 21294
> 
> 
> Prepared by my mother-in-law Noriko using only a beat to death Kiya stainless santoku... :zippedshut:
> Approved by Taz, our kitchen manager!



Nice Airedale- I miss my old boy... Great breed


----------



## ecchef (Jan 1, 2014)

He does look a lot like an Airedale...but he's Irish terrier through and through.


----------



## Hbeernink (Jan 1, 2014)

And I did a sous vide short rib (burgundy glaze, yadda yadda) with a buttermilk potato and ginger-lime carrot purée. Kicked off with a 2004 taittinger compte de champagne, with a '09 seasmoke 'ten' to round it out.

Knives used: 
Gesshin 240mm hide blue #1 honyaki
Masamoto 300mm KS gyuto
Kochi 150mm honesuki
Cut Brooklyn prospect 120 in Aeb-L


----------



## Hbeernink (Jan 1, 2014)

ecchef said:


> He does look a lot like an Airedale...but he's Irish terrier through and through.



Ah- hard to tell on scale. He sure looks like and aire in that pic, but I like the Irish terriers too- a bit more scrappy. I currently have a brace of wires- wouldn't recommend getting a brother/sister combo when it comes to terriers, but love them still. Now, back to food. Did I mention the scotch that we finished out with?


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 1, 2014)

I did pantry/fridge food tonight. I had a cauliflower and celery root borderline going bad, so I ran down to the store, got some ny strip on sale and made a cauliflower/celery root puree with steak. Then I opened several bottles of wine  And by several I mean very several.

k.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 1, 2014)

We had friends over and they wanted to cook. She is a wonderful cook but like many, oblivious to the knife world. Not wanting to look like a obsessive knife nut, I left her to it,she assured me they would be carefully used. I saved the kato from the dishwasher twice, found my kitaeji shig petty bathing in lemon juice, and to top it off, she deemed the kato to be the perfect pork crackling slicer. Pretty much whole length of blade chipped. Cool. I've sharpened half out but a few spots I'll leave, don't want to lose a good half years use for the sake of a few chips! Anyway, lesson learnt. Do not use my knives, period.


----------



## crunchy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiro petty and Home Depot brush vs. Alba White Truffles


----------



## JBroida (Jan 1, 2014)

and more pics here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151930218288860.1073741901.369479678859&type=1


----------



## Hbeernink (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice spread Jon. Did you use the kagekiyo or the hide to split the lobsters?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 1, 2014)

lol...i thought about it for a second


----------



## Sambal (Jan 1, 2014)

ecchef said:


> View attachment 21294
> 
> 
> Prepared by my mother-in-law Noriko using only a beat to death Kiya stainless santoku... :zippedshut:
> Approved by Taz, our kitchen manager!





And Taz is thinking . . . "Eh! Where's everyone? If they don't come soon I might just have to start by myself!" 
Beaut of a dawg by the way. Nice spread too!


----------

